# When do you become a "farmer" or "rancher"?



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Just curious.... Say you have an acre of land, outside city limits & you keep chickens & have a small garden. Can you call yourself a farmer or rancher? Oh, and you own a riding mower! LOL 

I know NOTHING about raising any animals (I'm still learning about my 11 chickens), or growing anything (I've managed to kill many plants, but am having a little success with a few). 

Just curious. LOL


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Would it matter if I went out & bought a pair of denim overalls? Hahaha....


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm pondering the same thing LOL. I have four chickens, two swans, two geese, five ducks, two cats, a Pygmy goat and a little brown snake. All of these are currently pets. Don't own any denim overalls yet. Oh did the garden thing this past season, heat did the crops in. Most of the time I can grow tomatoes. But not so good with anything else yet. Have four acres of cleared land. I think maybe I'm a hoppy farmer so far. Confused and winging it, definitely! Might consider the overalls.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

LOL. Well, if overalls will make me a better chicken farmer, then I'll get some!  

I've been thinking about getting a goat, but I don't know anything about them. I'll have to do some research.


----------



## KenimokPoultry (Oct 31, 2012)

Go get yourself some cowboy boots, you'll be a rancher for sure. LMAO. This is the stupidest thing I have ever seen. Our front lawn is an acre.... Sorry. It's something you're born with you cant just buy a couple chickens and become a farmer. Try again.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Haha. Hadn't thought about the cowboy boots!


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Goats are really neat. The one I have is so smart and playful. But they do have horns and they do get awnry from time to time. 

I wasn't born a farmer, rancher or cowgirl. Born and raised in Pittsburgh and Chicago. But moved to North Carolina and became something I like. This past spring we raised 25 chickens. Only lost three. Eighteen of which became snuggled in my deep freezer. We didn't send them off to be processed, we didn't everything front start to finish ourselves. Four of which I decided to keep around as pets.

We are going to do the same come spring 2013. I decided that if I was going to eat meat, I should acquire it on my own. I am an animal activist and feel very strongly about the animal neglect commercial farms and processing plants do. So I guess being born depends on more of a broad definition of the term. So my birth so to speak was born from strong beliefs. Instead of just ignoring it or doing nothing, am doing something and standing up for what I believe in.

Now the pure enjoyment of the farm life is a fringe benefit to my commitment.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

sandra said:


> I wasn't born a farmer, rancher or cowgirl.
> ....
> Now the pure enjoyment of the farm life is a fringe benefit to my commitment.


That's awesome, Sandra! I feel much the same way. And I want to know my family can eat GOOD food, free of hormones & chemicals, too. That's why I'm doing all I can to learn this way of living.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Happeesupermom said:


> That's awesome, Sandra! I feel much the same way. And I want to know my family can eat GOOD food, free of hormones & chemicals, too. That's why I'm doing all I can to learn this way of living.


We can learn together!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

When you marry someone with a lot of land, move in and work hard everyday to make the land and animals produce every year. (oh wait I thought this was a farm dating thread? ha ha) 

Land, garden, and chickens is good thing!! 

I am a wanna be farmer until further notice............


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah to all us newbies! Such an exciting thing to go into this wide eyed and inquisitive! Like kids!


----------



## thewhisperingoaks (Jul 8, 2012)

You are what you make yourself out to be and you do seem proud of it. I was born and raised in So. Cal. and now nearing retirement I bought a 35 Acre spead in the Ozarks of North East Arkansas. What a change but I couldn't be happier either. We have chickens, ducks, a few cattle, a couple of friends horses and I really enjoy just being outdoors with the critters and wildlife. I wasn't born a farmer/rancher, but it is the best thing that ever happened to me and my wife. I wouldn't move back to the city for anything.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

thewhisperingoaks said:


> You are what you make yourself out to be and you do seem proud of it. I was born and raised in So. Cal. and now nearing retirement I bought a 35 Acre spead in the Ozarks of North East Arkansas. What a change but I couldn't be happier either. We have chickens, ducks, a few cattle, a couple of friends horses and I really enjoy just being outdoors with the critters and wildlife. I wasn't born a farmer/rancher, but it is the best thing that ever happened to me and my wife. I wouldn't move back to the city for anything.


Yep, that's my thought to. I have done the rat race in the big city for a long time. President of a company for 20 years. Loved the challenges but once I accomplished what I set out to do, all I am doing now is fighting to stay on top. Everyone wants where I am not, professionally speaking. Now the thought of getting back to my roots and a simpler way of life is a whole new challenge for me.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

When you put farm use tags on a old banged up truck just to run up and down your road and the mountains cuz of various reason lol


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

KenimokPoultry said:


> Go get yourself some cowboy boots, you'll be a rancher for sure. LMAO. This is the stupidest thing I have ever seen. Our front lawn is an acre.... Sorry. It's something you're born with you cant just buy a couple chickens and become a farmer. Try again.


And a big belt buckle !


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

LOL @Danschickens! I guess I'll have to add to my list an old truck & a big buckle!


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Yep a big shinny belt and don't forget the straw hat! I love my urban farming now. I guess if you have critters you might be a rancher. A chicken rancher! LOL! I'm a chicken rancher!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

And chewing a long piece of straw while holding a pitchfork! Yeah!


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

You know what would be really funny, we all should take pictures of ourselves like with straw hat and pitch fork with our chickens, that would be so funny! speaking of funny. I have brought one of my chickens to my office. Her name is Pippy. She is so cute. She is roosting on a chair at the present moment. I will have to take a picturee. My employees have just got a kick out of seeing her and they also think I have lost my mind! Keep in mind I am an interior designer and owner of a large firm! LOL, the chicken in a design firm is far from what any one would ever expect to see!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok more update on the chicken in the office. She is a parrot in disguise as a chicken! All we need now is a parrot stand for her to sit on. We covered a chair in plastic bags for her to perch on, she stayed there for about two hours then she decided she would rather perch on my shoulder! We put her back twice and on the third time I just let her stay there. She went to sleep on my shoulder. Let me tell you, after a bit my shoulder started hurting from her weight! Lol! I could hear her breathing in my ear when she went to sleep.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

That's funny! I'd love to bring my girls inside some, but I'm afraid of the message!


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

So far she has been good. I have a chair we dont use in the office and I put a trash bag over it to cover it and she just perches up there and the trash bag catches the boo boo's. She does like to sit on my chair, and that is fine as long as the business end is not towards my back! LOL. It is so unprofessional I know and really strange but she is such a good bird. No different than some one having a parrot right? LOL.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

You're a Rancher when your picture shows up on the bulletin board at the Marshal's Office (I'd warned them what would happen if the dogs threated my herd of chickens)! I the good looking one, not the one with the LOUD shirt.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> You're a Rancher when your picture shows up on the bulletin board at the Marshal's Office (I'd warned them what would happen if the dogs threated my herd of chickens)! I the good looking one, not the one with the LOUD shirt.


I love the photo!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Sandra, glad you understood. Stupid auto correct! Should have been *mess*


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok, I have the coolest picture. My Pippy girl decided to fly from shoulder cause I wasn't looking at her and went from my shoulder to my computer screen. Once I get the pic from my phone to my computer ill post it! I've got some cool pictures to put up too. Some cool rancher looking ones, "wink, wink". LOL!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Yay! I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Being a farmer isn't always what it's cracked up to be...


----------



## porkchop (Nov 20, 2012)

None off yall r farmers. accept kenimokpoultry. lol


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

porkchop said:


> None off yall r farmers. accept kenimokpoultry. lol


Fine, according to official definition in the dictionary, I am nether a farmer nor a rancher. But also by the official definition it doesn't say anything about you having to born with it. To be a farmer or rancher means you either own a working farm/ranch for profit or you run it. So do either of you two own or operate for profit?

What I do is for fun, health, mental, and economical reasons. Whatever the official name for it is. I am prepper/survivalist for fun. Besides 99% of everyone on this forum is supportive of what I do and the majority of the people give excellent advice and tell great stories and has a great time.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes Sandra. We, I think, are hobbyists. And we do have a great time while we're being supportive of one another and networking. Welcome to chickenland!


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Yes Sandra. We, I think, are hobbyists. And we do have a great time while we're being supportive of one another and networking. Welcome to chickenland!


. I really enjoy this forum. I on it almost every day. My husband asks me what I'm doing, I tell him I talking to my chicken friends!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

LOL! I'm glad I'm your chicken friend!


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

happeesupermom said:


> lol! I'm glad i'm your chicken friend!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Did you here what he said? Not a farmer? Does that mean I have to give up my crooked pitchfork?


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

LOVE that pic!


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Love the pic to!


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok, here is Pippy in the office. She is chilly on a chair. She is parrott disquised as a chicken! LOL!!!


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok, I was dared I wouldn't get my vehicle dirty. I will have you know, I have no problem getting my vehicle dirty! LOL!! Look what I did to my vehicle! It took me a week to get it cleaned!!! The couple is myself and my husband. I called him when he was working and said come see what I did. It was so much fun but I wont do that again. I had it every where, including the engine.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

A farmer grows crops.A rancher raises cattle.When 90% of your yearly income is from either you are either a farmer or a rancher.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Oooh! Technical answer! I like it!

I was told that the difference is a farmer's wife has to work in the fields all day long, and a rancher's wife only has to tend the family veggie plot, and fix food for the family.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

I raise animals and food plots...my land has a homestead tax exemption....I do FFA school association projects in junction with the S.C. Clemson Co-op Extension service and have been a member of the South Carolina Farm Bureau Federation for a number of years now ...I don't do cows and horses and I ain't no dayum city slicker with big belt buckles (thats an urban cowboy) .......oh and my straw hat wore out years ago along with many pairs of "bibs". 

Redwing pull on's are my boots of choice and I drive an old ford truck and a Jeep Cherokee.......If I smoke...I hand roll my own home grown Virginia Brite-leaf....

I don't do NetFlix.....I go watch the Checker games , booger flickin  and arm-wrestling at the farm exchange over in Lowries....
There is an OWL sitting up on the eve of the barn....he's not plastic he's real.

Weekend fun is helping a neighbor pull up 185 ft of well pump piping to change a submerged 3/4 horse water pump or pumping out your own cess-pool (septic tank).....

Friends say Ima farmer, but I think I'm still small time hobby

Haaaha Whats with labels anyway??


----------

